# RIP, Patches or Sprinkles.



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

This was actually inspired by gabbyzmommy...

About five or six months ago I was walking to Target by my old place, when I saw a dead cat in the street. Luckily, she wasn't in the middle of the street, but just below the sidewalk. My heart jumped up into my throat...the cat looked like one of the two strays that my daughter and I used to feed. They were both torties, with just a tiny bit of white in their coats. We named them Patches and Sprinkles. Patches tortie pattern was more "patchy" (kind of like a quilt, but not really like a quilt), while Sprinkles tortie pattern looked like someone had sprinkled the orange fur on her like you do when you're seasoning a roast or chicken. But the only way you could tell them apart was if they got close to you. And both girls used to rub on the screendoor that led to the garage. 

So here I am, standing on the sidewalk, blubbering like a fool because I'm too scared to go any closer to the poor little kitteh in the street to see if she was, in fact, Patches or Sprinkles. So if it was either one of my "unofficial" babies...I'm so sorry, baby. I wanted to let you come in, but my then husband had put his foot down. NO MORE CATS! Our three were enough, and nothing that my daughter or I said would change his mind. At least you were able to get food from us for a bit before it got too cold to leave our garage door up so either one of you could get the food and water that we left for you. It broke my heart when we had to start closing the garage door because of the draft that would come under the kitchen door.

Seeing you in the street made me cry so hard. You were loved so much. I just hope you knew and understood why I couldn't bring you in. I wish I had had the courage to go up to you and see if you were Patches or Sprinkles...then this could be a proper farewell...

I love you both, Patches and Sprinkles...wherever you are.


----------



## gabbyzmommy (Jul 20, 2008)

hugs :heart


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Thank you, gabbyzmommy.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry, Renee.' You did what you could, and you cared. I'm sure you added a lot to the quality of life Patches and Sprinkles had. Thanks for caring. I wish you peace. 

If you find yourself caring for strays in the future, styrofoam boxes can make good winter homes. There is a good sticky in the feral forum that would help.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Thank you, Jeanie. When I first saw the cat's body, I _knew_ it was either Patches or Sprinkles. It was a gut feeling. I just wished I had walked the extra foot to confirm who it was. 

And as far as caring for strays in the future, that's something I've thought about in addition to becoming a vet tech. I can't believe that a beautiful little black cat named Midnight (who is curled up in a kitty croissant, asleep on the bed next to the computer desk) has inspired my love not only for her, but for her feline cousins, domestic or feral.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They win your heart...no doubt.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

thast twice in like, a week, ive read here abotu a cat in the street... why are drivers so careless? why do some find it amusing to hit wildlife on purpose? Why dont the animals get scared and run out of the way? I would also say why didnt their owner keep him/her in doors, but im not sure if they had an owner, and i suppose its not my decision anyway.

It tears my heart out the amount of carelssness drivers have. I dont care how mad drivers behind me get, ill stop and wait for the squirrel or possum or whatever to cross. if its at night, you should be able to see the glowing eyes in time if your not speeding. Theres actually a street on the way to work that i now call "roadkill lane"... theres always, ALWAYS something in the street dead if its not winter. worst is they take a week & 1/2 to come and clear it away, so i get re-bothered every time i see them.

i would be an absolute wreck... probably having nightmares about it if i ever saw a cat in the road.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

((hugs))


----------

